# Eclipse findet JDBC Treiber nicht



## rockin_duck (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo Miteinander,

Ich scheitere im Moment daran, via Java eine MySQL Datenbankverbindung aufzubauen. Da ich Eclipse (V3.3) benutze, habe ich den JDBC Treiber in den Build Path des Projektes eingebunden, auch der Quellcode scheint, nachdem ich diverse Beispiele im Netz studiert habe, zu stimmen. Trotzdem kriege ich eine "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" Exception.

Ich wäre sehr, sehr froh, wenn mir jemand bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen könnte!

Liebe Grüsse,
Elias 

Source:

```
import java.sql.*;

public class MySQL {
	
	public MySQL() {
		 String driver = "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver";
		 String username = "root";
		 String password = "";
		 String host = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/test";
		 try {
		 Class.forName(driver);
		 Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(host,username,password);
		 Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
		 String sql = "CREATE TABLE ghost(name varchar(30))";
		 stmt.executeUpdate(sql);
		 } catch (ClassNotFoundException e1) {
		 System.out.println(e1.getMessage());
		 e1.printStackTrace();
		 } catch (SQLException e2) {
		 System.out.println(e2.getMessage());
		 e2.printStackTrace();
		 }
	}
}
```

Stacktrace:


> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver
> at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1358)
> at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1204)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
> ...


----------



## SlaterB (6. Nov 2007)

die Klasse ist zur Ausführung nicht bekannt,
der Buildpath spielt dafür keine Rolle,

unter Run musst du die Run-Konfiguration bearbeiten,
das Jar in den Classpath einfügen


----------



## rockin_duck (6. Nov 2007)

Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort, funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei!

Liebe Grüsse!


----------

